# Adobe Premiere Pro: Problem mit Titel



## josDesign (29. Oktober 2003)

HAllo!

Ich bin momentan wieder mal dabei ein DV-Video zu erstellen.

Folgende Software habe ich in Verwendung:

Scenalyzer = Szenenerkennung

Adobe Premiere Pro 7 = DV-Editing Programm



Also ich bin überrascht, das die Version 7 Pro so gut ist.... ehrlich... auf einmal funktioniert plötzlich das rendern auch, ohne das er sich "aufhängt", den Computer meine ich.


Nur ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich einen "Untertitel" erstelle. Also einen Titel erstelle in dem auch als Hintergrund das Video sein soll kann ich den speichern... soweit so gut.
Ich möchte nun den Titel als "Untertitel" ein Video-Spur1 einfügen.

Jedoch wenn ich den Titel auf die gewünschte Stelle platziere im Video, wird der Titel nur eingefügt in die Szene mit schwarzem Hintergrund.

Wie bekomme ich das hin, bzw. wie muss ich das einfügen damit ich den "Untertitel" vernünftig einfügen kann?

mfg
jos


----------



## Sir Astral (29. Oktober 2003)

*re titel*

hi!...
also ich denke mal das du versuchst auf die selbe spur deinen "untertitel" zu machen auf der auch dein film material ist...
also:
du legst den titel generell auf einer seperaten videospur ab...d.h. auf video 1: deine tracks, auf spur 2, deine titel(du kannst ja so ziemlich beliebig viele spuren erstellen) so jetzt kannst du deine titel frame genau deinem videomaterial anpassen, 
achtung, in den standart einstellungen ueberlagert die spur 1 die spur 2 und die spur 2 die 3 usw.
also auf spur 1 dein video oder auf mehrere spuren und "dahinter" auf den folgenden spuren deine titel, die werden dann auch automatisch transparent...
ach und das tolle an pro ist nicht das rendern sondern das nicht rendern ECHTZEIT

also viel spass, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
ASTRAL

premiere 4 life


----------



## josDesign (30. Oktober 2003)

*danke*

aber was meinst mit echtzeit

wie genau soll ich das verstehen?

meinst du das gelich die Untertitel sichtbar sind in der Vorschau....


und noch was zum rendern mit adobe media encoder für svcds:

Er hängt sich doch manchmal auf mein Computer.... kann man das irgendwie beheben

Habe winxp+sp1 drauf, acrobat reader, und premiere pro und scenalyzer.... sonst nichts ausser soundtreiber..


oder soll ich das anders machen?



mfg
josdesign


----------



## Sir Astral (1. November 2003)

*also...*

die vorschau ist auch in echtzeit ja, genau das heisst es, wenn du einen leistungsstarken pc hast oder gar ne video karte dann brauchste dein film garnihc mehr rendern, dann haste deine ueberblendungen oder sonstige effekte direkt auf der hand, ich meine rendern is auch nich tragisch aber ein grosser zeitaufwand, z.b. bei premiere 6 kam dann immer nur ein rotes kreuz an den ungerenderten stellen....
das sich dein pc aufhaengt das kann ich so nich beurteilen das kann einiges sein...hast du "ihm" schonmal mehr zeit gegeben_? also einfach n bisl laenger gewartet, oder wie aeussert sich das, haengt sich der ganze pc auf oder premiere oder nur das rendern...also ausser das es n bisl dauert funzts bei mir gut
ASTRAL


----------



## josDesign (1. November 2003)

OK Danke

aufhängen: Wenn ich mit diesem Adobe Media Encoder für SVCD codiere:

Bleibt manchmal für längere Zeit die Frameanzahl stehen, in dieser Zeit fügt er meiner Meinung nach die Tonspur mit der Videospur ins mpeg zusammen.

Aber das dauert maximal 5 min....

wenn er dann mal länger stehen bleibt, hängt sich die Taskleiste und sonstige Sachn auch auf... so das ich ihn nur noch Abschalten kannper Knopfdruck (5sek)



mfg
jos


----------

